
Ask HN: What boilerplate do you use to start your Node/React projects? - alan_wade
Also, what is the best way to organize project folder structure in your opinion? (Everything in one components folder, folder for each component, separate folders for different modules?)<p>I&#x27;m looking for a template I can follow.
======
rwieruch
You can use this boilerplate [https://github.com/the-road-to-
graphql/fullstack-apollo-expr...](https://github.com/the-road-to-
graphql/fullstack-apollo-express-postgresql-boilerplate) and follow the
tutorial along the way. It also comes with a React client-side application
that uses all the server-side functionalities, but there is not tutorial yet.

